# Who has the Highest Uber Rating in Australia



## Johnny Re

Hi Guys,

Who has the highest rating?

If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.

Please post your screen shot


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.


OK, I will. 
.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

I know an experienced driver in Canberra who’s on 4.97.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Mating season coming? ?????


----------



## 68350

Why, are you hoping for some kind of award, or reward...


----------



## Tonedef

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Congratulations


----------



## Phatboy

Can I sell you some of my rider compliments stickers in case anybody beats you?


----------



## Franco Cozzo

68350 said:


> Why, are you hoping for some kind of award, or reward...


Quite sad if people care that much about an Uber rating


----------



## littlemissmaya

interesting, my pax rating is higher than my driver rating. which would you want to see?

oh wait, trap.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

littlemissmaya said:


> interesting, my pax rating is higher than my driver rating. which would you want to see?
> oh wait, trap.


PMSL....


----------



## george manousaridis

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> Your only new,when you have been doing it over 2 yrs then come back and see where you stand,all good what you have shown,excellent,but one accusation or allegation your gone and deactivated.Just a while back there was a man in Queensland as a top Uber driver,branded as "The Golden Boy" of Uber,guess what? Deactivated in a wink of an eye.Its a lesson for all Uber drivers.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----------



## george manousaridis

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I will.
> .


good to see you back Jony Galt


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

UberAus said:


> Who cares! Ask who cares about pax. You'll get a high rating if you're white as Australia is a naturally engrained and deviously racist country.


not essentially but starting with clean and well maintained car,showering and cleaning
teeth before driving might help


----------



## Zeafer

While I also felt a small amount of pride in my very high driver rating, I quickly found that anything beyond a 4.75 is generally due more to the areas you work than your own, personal performance. Although ratings are anonymous, and delayed by several days, I know for a fact that at least 1 rider have me 3 stars because I told him he wasn't able to smoke a bong he produced from under his clothing while in the car. I know this because he showed me his rating screen as he ran inside after I dropped him off. There are many different reasons for receiving lower ratings, including a passenger being drunk and literally pressing the wrong button, through to assholes simply thinking it's funny to call, cancel, call, cancel, a third time (it happens in Ipswich) and then decide a 1 star is necessary "because you took so long to show up."

I notice the 1 star riders will now be asked for a reason, and if their reason is not related to your performance then the rating will not be added to your overall average (ie: traffic, etc.)


----------



## fields

I think finding out who has the lowest rating is far more interesting.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

All the new drivers have the highest rating in Australia 5*, cause that's what they start with, can't beat that!


----------



## Spursman

AvengingxxAngel said:


> All the new drivers have the highest rating in Australia 5*, cause that's what they start with, can't beat that!


Spot on Angie

Note also this guy has only done 3 months. I've got the same rating as him after 14. From talking to drivers it's clear that the guys doing the graveyard shift get lower ratings because of the condition of the pax. Day times only for me.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Spursman said:


> Spot on Angie
> 
> Note also this guy has only done 3 months. I've got the same rating as him after 14. From talking to drivers it's clear that the guys doing the graveyard shift get lower ratings because of the condition of the pax. Day times only for me.


You're right, the nights really do make a difference in ratings, day shift only my rating stayed at 5 for 2-3 months. Once I started picking up night time drunkards my rating has notched down a bit, worth it though, the money is WAY better doing nights.


----------



## Waingro

There is only one guy ... Tony T from Northern Beaches Sydney


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

Waingro said:


> There is only one guy ... Tony T from Northern Beaches Sydney
> View attachment 169964


Swoosh, awesome!


----------



## kypreo4u

Myself probably second after Tony


----------



## Arsy

kypreo4u said:


> Myself probably second after Tony


How can I get a good score like you, any tips..


----------



## Uber's Guber

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,Who has the highest rating? If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.Please post your screen shot


Big deal! Probably only activates his app when his mom is needing a ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Arsy said:


> How can I get a good score like you, any tips..


Yea. 1)Get a pair of smart phones. 2)Open a rider app and a driver app. 3)Activate a ping and accept. 4)Rate yourself. 5)Rinse and repeat! Viola! You're a 5-Star driver!


----------



## Jordan23

I don't think there's a better driver in Australia than this fellow.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


600 trips give me an average of 280 rated trips. That is not your final rating. When you reach 2000 that's when your rating will be more consistent. But the good news is your rating should go up from here as you learn the map better and what makes pax happy.


----------



## BabyBoomer

A better question might be: Who has the best rating driving a car worth less than $4,000 (that they own). 

I’ve got a 4.93 to kick off the competition 

 BB


----------



## mach7

BabyBoomer said:


> A better question might be: Who has the best rating driving a car worth less than $4,000 (that they own).
> 
> I've got a 4.93 to kick off the competition
> 
> BB


Screenshot and photo of car?


----------



## BabyBoomer

mach7 said:


> Screenshot and photo of car?


I thought you were never going to ask! 










This isn't my exact car ...but you get the idea:












BB


----------



## Who is John Galt?

BabyBoomer said:


> I thought you were never going to ask!
> 
> This isn't my exact car ...but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 176190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


Nissan Micra 

*Strewth !!*


----------



## mach7

BabyBoomer said:


> I thought you were never going to ask!
> 
> View attachment 176185
> 
> 
> This isn't my exact car ...but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 176190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


Post photos of exact car. Seems a bit suss.


----------



## BabyBoomer

mach7 said:


> Post photos of exact car. Seems a bit suss.


I've got a good idea mach7 ...don't tell me what to do and I won't tell you to 'piss off mate' (only joking -I will ).

Why in the name of Allah (or any other deity) would I post a photo of my actual car? I enjoy criticising Uber (when appropriate) in complete anonymity.

For the 95% of Uber jobs I get that are one or two people, it is an awesome zippy little traffic dodger. When I occasionally get 4 big fat bastards ...I tactfully suggest that an Uber XL may be more comfortable for such a big group in future.

It has an awesome AC that will 'freeze ya nipples' if required ...and full electrics (except for the back windows ). Bought it 4 years ago and have spent no money on it other than servicing. Thought about upgrading ...and I will -just after I stop driving Uber.

It's actually fun to drive in the city, can turn on a dime and even this poverty pack has an awesome sound system for the millenial's aux cords.

Paid cash for it and so far haven't needed to make a payment .

I do this job to have money left over (despite Uber's poverty payment) -not provide a flashy car for the enjoyment of others. 

For those pax who are unhappy ...order another car or UberSelect. I don't care. The rest of usually have fun. 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## mach7

BabyBoomer said:


> I've got a good idea mach7 ...don't tell me what to do and I won't tell you to 'piss off mate' (only joking -I will ).
> 
> Why in the name of Allah (or any other deity) would I post a photo of my actual car? I enjoy criticising Uber (when appropriate) in complete anonymity.
> 
> For the 95% of Uber jobs I get that are one or two people, it is an awesome zippy little traffic dodger. When I occasionally get 4 big fat bastards ...I tactfully suggest that an Uber XL may be more comfortable for such a big group in future.
> 
> It has an awesome AC that will 'freeze ya nipples' if required ...and full electrics (except for the back windows ). Bought it 4 years ago and have spent no money on it other than servicing. Thought about upgrading ...and I will -just after I stop driving Uber.
> 
> It's actually fun to drive in the city, can turn on a dime and even this poverty pack has an awesome sound system for the millenial's aux cords.
> 
> Paid cash for it and so far haven't needed to make a payment .
> 
> I do this job to have money left over (despite Uber's poverty payment) -not provide a flashy car for the enjoyment of others.
> 
> For those pax who are unhappy ...order another car or UberSelect. I don't care. The rest of usually have fun.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB
> 
> View attachment 176271


Good for you. But no one beleives you. No ones asking you to provide a flashy car. I'm not even criticizing your choice of car but if you cant provide proof...

No ones going to be able to id you there's tonnes of nissan micras around doing uber.


----------



## BabyBoomer

mach7 said:


> Good for you. But no one beleives you. No ones asking you to provide a flashy car. I'm not even criticizing your choice of car but if you cant provide proof...
> 
> No ones going to be able to id you there's tonnes of nissan micras around doing uber.


...so you have taken a poll of EVERYONE have you? They should've used your services for the same sex marriage debate -would've saved millions!

Exactly what is it that you don't believe you silly human?  How am I trying to deceive the masses exactly?

Sheesh, 

BB


----------



## littlemissmaya

BabyBoomer said:


> I thought you were never going to ask!
> 
> View attachment 176185
> 
> 
> This isn't my exact car ...but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 176190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


yeah, but... wouldn't a 2011 Nissan Micra still be worth more than $4000?










i used to rent a 2014 model, it was pretty cute and compact but really struggled going up a hill of any gradient, even without any passengers!


----------



## UberDriverAU

littlemissmaya said:


> yeah, but... wouldn't a 2011 Nissan Micra still be worth more than $4000?


Add 20K+ kms of Uber driving, and no chance.


----------



## BabyBoomer

Cheers littlemiss.

I bought the Micra 4 years ago (about) and I was only taking a rough guess at the price. 

An add with a price on it doesn’t necessarily equate to actual value.

On reflection ...I think 4g is reasonably close -happy to bump it up to $4,500 if you prefer. 

Will suit me when I sell it 

In any case ...the point I was originally trying to make in a jovial (prior to being accused of lying) fashion is that you can still have a good rating without having an expensive car -that is hopelessly overcapitalised for the meagre returns from Uber.

Anywho...

...with the Micra, mine is the 3 cyl 1.2l auto and it is quite lively ...just need to be ready to ride it harder on hills and don’t be scared to drop it down a cog or two when needed. It has an OD button on the transmission lever which helps (love that surging 3cyl power). I regularly drop it down to 2nd for sudden stops like traffic lights up/down hills. ...the secret is to back off the power as you change it back into drive and the gear change is imperceptible. 

But everyone will know that and the rest will think I’m lying (apparently) so who cares right 

Fuel consumption good but not brilliant, ride firm (rough on bumpy roads like story bridge), but it has been surprisingly easy on my back.

I hope that’s all I ever need to say about my cost effective Uber workhorse.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## littlemissmaya

BabyBoomer said:


> I bought the Micra 4 years ago (about) and I was only taking a rough guess at the price.
> 
> An add with a price on it doesn't necessarily equate to actual value.
> 
> On reflection ...I think 4g is reasonably close -happy to bump it up to $4,500 if you prefer.


thanks for clarifying BB. and i had partially intended to troll! i actually am missing my rental Micra. it has different type of fun than the Hyundai Elantra I am curently using, which has more ooomph, but more serious and business minded. i'm used to (and i'm really missing) driving small hatchbacks


----------



## Who is John Galt?

littlemissmaya said:


> thanks for clarifying BB. and i had partially intended to troll! i actually am missing my rental Micra. it has different type of fun than the Hyundai Elantra I am curently using, which has more ooomph, but more serious and business minded. i'm used to (and i'm really missing) driving small hatchbacks


'Huge smile'
Missy, I love what you wrote. 

On another note, perhaps you could change your nic to littlemissmicra, but then I just imagine you in a tiny little skirt. 
Lordy, you make me soooo bad. 

.


----------



## BabyBoomer

).


littlemissmaya said:


> thanks for clarifying BB. and i had partially intended to troll! i actually am missing my rental Micra. it has different type of fun than the Hyundai Elantra I am curently using, which has more ooomph, but more serious and business minded. i'm used to (and i'm really missing) driving small hatchbacks


You are clearly quite wicked littlemiss! I'm not used to anyone going to any effort in their idle trolling. You exceeded expectations by posting the Micras for sale. Above and beyond the call of duty (and caught me off guard )

I definitely don't like trips with multiple passengers -and if I upgrade, my next car will probably be a Prius C.

But for now ...Go the Micra! 

BB


----------



## littlemissmaya

Who is John Galt? said:


> On another note, perhaps you could change your nic to littlemissmicra, but then I just imagine you in a tiny little skirt.
> Lordy, you make me soooo bad.
> .


not gonna happen, lol and lol.

but here, have a pic of magic mike, the rental micra i had started driving uber with:


----------



## Teri12

BabyBoomer said:


> I thought you were never going to ask!
> 
> View attachment 176185
> 
> 
> This isn't my exact car ...but you get the idea:
> 
> View attachment 176190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB


15% cancellation rate is interesting. Does that mean you select the better rating prospects? Such as I should have done today. It took me too long to get to a guy, because I thought he'd be waiting for me by a roundabout (by the look of the map). Later I got a 'pick up' issue....shudda just cancelled.


----------



## BabyBoomer

Hi Terri,

I’ve been caught too many times accepting a request (while on another job) that is too far away (8min plus), or maybe it has the incorrect pick up address, or I was driving past the freeway turnoff etc. 

Don’t be afraid to cancel -they will get another driver that is better suited to the job. 

I have seen reports that we will get additional payment for long-distance pickups ...but haven’t seen it yet. 

At least we get payment for waiting over 2 minutes now (as long as we don’t have to cancel) 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Teri12

BabyBoomer said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> I've been caught too many times accepting a request (while on another job) that is too far away (8min plus), or maybe it has the incorrect pick up address, or I was driving past the freeway turnoff etc.
> 
> Don't be afraid to cancel -they will get another driver that is better suited to the job.
> 
> I have seen reports that we will get additional payment for long-distance pickups ...but haven't seen it yet.
> 
> At least we get payment for waiting over 2 minutes now (as long as we don't have to cancel)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


This is useful. Yesterday I got pinged by a 4.44* rider in a 'bad' area but the guy turned out to be awesome! Trouble was, he wasn't the account holder and I reckon I got a poor rating from the account holder because the rider navigated a slightly longer but better way.....and of course that looked like my mistake.


----------



## MyRedUber

Johnny Re said:


> Who has the highest rating?


New drivers start on 5.0.
So everyone has had the highest rating in the country at some time.


----------



## Wayne01

4.96 a ton of people have this. 
It just says clean car. Clean mouth and acceptable nav.


----------



## Syed Fahad Raza

I have for uber eats lol


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Wayne01 said:


> 4.96 a ton of people have this.
> It just says clean car. Clean mouth and acceptable nav.
> View attachment 186482


Wayne, I am intrigued by the 'anomoly' of your (low) 1362 - 5★'s and the (high) 497 compliments. 
How does that work?

.


----------



## Wayne01

Who is John Galt? said:


> Wayne, I am intrigued by the 'anomoly' of your (low) 1362 - 5★'s and the (high) 497 compliments.
> How does that work?
> 
> .


*anomaly

You wouldn't believe me even if I told you. But the evidence is in the screen shot. No photoshop needed.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Wayne01 said:


> *anomaly
> 
> You wouldn't believe me even if I told you.


Thanks. I was just checking to see if you could spot the eror.
I might believe you.
C'mon, c'mon, c'mon. I'm intrigued. Pleeeeease 

edit: So you get compliments from ÜberEats, but you can't get rated with deliveries?
I don't know, I don't do eats.

.


----------



## matais3

If you are for example 4.8 or 4.9 what difference does it make? Uber doesn't give you extra money for having stars. Make money (lol) not stars


----------



## Voigtstr

Me! I'm still in onboarding so I reckon I'll be a 5.0!


----------



## Franco Cozzo

Wayne01 said:


> 4.96 a ton of people have this.
> It just says clean car. Clean mouth and acceptable nav.
> View attachment 186482


Those are shocking stats

High acceptance
Low cancels


----------



## StevieJ84

BabyBoomer said:


> ...so you have taken a poll of EVERYONE have you? They should've used your services for the same sex marriage debate -would've saved millions!
> 
> Exactly what is it that you don't believe you silly human?  How am I trying to deceive the masses exactly?
> 
> Sheesh,
> 
> BB


Bahahaha


----------



## george manousaridis

Wayne01 said:


> 4.96 a ton of people have this.
> It just says clean car. Clean mouth and acceptable nav.
> View attachment 186482


You haven't done many trips yet, wait till you've done over 5k.Then you have survived the wrath of Uber


----------



## Dhr94080

I have held a 4.95 now for 2 yrs with Uber, and a 4.98 with Lyft for 3yrs!!!! 12000 passengers combined. But, Good job John!


----------



## Voigtstr

I've held 5.0 since I registered back in December. Still not cleared to ride!


----------



## DeanDoom

Voigtstr said:


> I've held 5.0 since I registered back in December. Still not cleared to ride!


I'll do you one better ...... Registered in November ..... Still waiting on 'X' Condition and thus 5 stars


----------



## Voigtstr

it must be time to escalate....

sending this:
"I think it's time to escalate. Please ensure your line manager sees all interactions between myself and support. Individually you have all all been great, but at a process level, something is broken between Uber and the state government of Tasmania, and it will require a management focus to fix this.

I look forward to hearing from management.

Cheers,
Simon
"


----------



## Gayle62

AvengingxxAngel said:


> All the new drivers have the highest rating in Australia 5*, cause that's what they start with, can't beat that!


----------



## mach7

I have a rating second only to Jesus himself and have done over 100,000 trips.


----------



## Spursman

I'm surprised you have enough time to drive at all between wanks.


----------



## kabir1904

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Hi Mate, I took an ride in Sydney that driver has 4.99 ratings and have completed 23500 trips, he told me that he was the driver of the year in Sydney and in Uber office his photo as well, he Drive Audi Q7. Thanks


----------



## Who is John Galt?

kabir1904 said:


> Hi Mate, I took an ride in Sydney that driver has 4.99 ratings and have completed 23500 trips, he told me that he was the driver of the year in Sydney and in Uber office his photo as well, he Drive Audi Q7. Thanks


Yes, that would be Bath - an absolute legend.

.


----------



## mistareno

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, that would be Bath - an absolute legend.
> 
> .


He said it was a He...


----------



## mach7

kabir1904 said:


> Hi Mate, I took an ride in Sydney that driver has 4.99 ratings and have completed 23500 trips, he told me that he was the driver of the year in Sydney and in Uber office his photo as well, he Drive Audi Q7. Thanks


23,500 trips? Pffft what a noob.

After he's done 100,000 (like myself) then see how his 4.99 sits.


----------



## Waingro

kabir1904 said:


> Hi Mate, I took an ride in Sydney that driver has 4.99 ratings and have completed 23500 trips, he told me that he was the driver of the year in Sydney and in Uber office his photo as well, he Drive Audi Q7. Thanks


I met a guy with 15,000 at the round table but his ratings were not that high.. any idea who this Q7 guy is?


----------



## Teri12

Zeafer said:


> While I also felt a small amount of pride in my very high driver rating, I quickly found that anything beyond a 4.75 is generally due more to the areas you work than your own, personal performance. Although ratings are anonymous, and delayed by several days, I know for a fact that at least 1 rider have me 3 stars because I told him he wasn't able to smoke a bong he produced from under his clothing while in the car. I know this because he showed me his rating screen as he ran inside after I dropped him off. There are many different reasons for receiving lower ratings, including a passenger being drunk and literally pressing the wrong button, through to assholes simply thinking it's funny to call, cancel, call, cancel, a third time (it happens in Ipswich) and then decide a 1 star is necessary "because you took so long to show up."
> 
> I notice the 1 star riders will now be asked for a reason, and if their reason is not related to your performance then the rating will not be added to your overall average (ie: traffic, etc.)


Yes, I think a lower rating shows you've been man/woman enough to stand your ground with some people. And yes, it's about area too. In Sydney it's the CBD to some extent. And the Eastern Suburbs.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Teri12 said:


> Yes, I think a lower rating shows you've been man/woman enough to stand your ground with some people. And yes, it's about area too. In Sydney it's the CBD to some extent. And the Eastern Suburbs.


Nah, I call bullshit.

Customer service is a skill I believe in. It takes a stronger person to assess a situation and force a good outcome than it does to "stand up to your customers". Good service is good for the platform, bad service is good for the unemployment line.


----------



## Teri12

Rushmanyyz said:


> Nah, I call bullshit.
> 
> Customer service is a skill I believe in. It takes a stronger person to assess a situation and force a good outcome than it does to "stand up to your customers". Good service is good for the platform, bad service is good for the unemployment line.


It's not BS. It's your opinion. I have mine. I am doing okay not taking BS. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Teri12 said:


> It's not BS. It's your opinion. I have mine. I am doing okay not taking BS. Thanks for your comment.


Lol... is it some amazing revelation that my statement of opinion was opinion? Not sure that critique lands too well, but you got one of the trolls to like your comment. You have to take that praise where you get it, I guess.

It's beyond ridiculous that someone would believe that giving bad service was a good thing...

And, yeah, that's an opinion.


----------



## Teri12

Rushmanyyz said:


> Lol... is it some amazing revelation that my statement of opinion was opinion? Not sure that critique lands too well, but you got one of the trolls to like your comment. You have to take that praise where you get it, I guess.
> 
> It's beyond ridiculous that someone would believe that giving bad service was a good thing...
> 
> And, yeah, that's an opinion.


Did I hit a nerve?  Sorry.... take care of yourself.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Teri12 said:


> Did I hit a nerve?  Sorry.... take care of yourself.


Yep. I always "lol" when I'm stupid angry. Gerrrr. Feel my fury.

#SuperTriggered


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep. I always "lol" when I'm stupid angry. Gerrrr. Feel my fury.
> 
> #SuperTriggered


Take care of those 5☆'s Cali, those riders need you.

.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Who is John Galt? said:


> Take care of those 5☆'s Cali, those riders need you.
> 
> .


All good Cuz. They're in good hands.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Rushmanyyz said:


> All good Cuz. They're in good hands.


As you are, I'm sure. 

.


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> Take care of those 5☆'s Cali, those riders need you.
> 
> .


You're welcome. I don't trigger that easily so I didn't see that rage coming. All good. Enjoy the road 



Rushmanyyz said:


> Yep. I always "lol" when I'm stupid angry. Gerrrr. Feel my fury.
> 
> #SuperTriggered


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

Teri12 said:


> In Sydney it's the CBD to some extent. And the Eastern Suburbs.


Teri12 , if I my divert the topic a bit (..the main thread seems to have done its dash, anyway) .... curious about what you meant by the reference to the Eastern suburbs. Did you mean the pain of dealing with the entitled wank*r brigade?

LH


----------



## Teri12

Lonesome Hobo said:


> Teri12 , if I my divert the topic a bit (..the main thread seems to have done its dash, anyway) .... curious about what you meant by the reference to the Eastern suburbs. Did you mean the pain of dealing with the entitled wank*r brigade?
> 
> LH


I'm loathe to say anything too negative as I might attract another serve for having an opinion. And obviously it's not a good idea togeneralise, but there seem to be a few pretentious people there, yes. And substances I think.Unpredictable. Hasty cancellations. I love the northern beaches andCronulla. It's not about haves vs have nots (though that's not the caseexactly). My brother was a cab driverfor several years and he mentionedthat he wouldn't work there.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

Teri12 said:


> I'm loathe to say anything too negative as I might attract another serve for having an opinion.


Pains me to hear you say that because...isn't that what a forum is? But I understand, there's many a bear waiting to be poked here, with naught else to do, it seems...



Teri12 said:


> And obviously it's not a good idea to generalise, but there seem to be a few pretentious people there, yes. And substances I think.Unpredictable. Hasty cancellations. I love the northern beaches andCronulla. It's not about haves vs have nots (though that's not the case exactly). My brother was a cab driver for several years and he mentioned that he wouldn't work there.


Interesting, that. It's funny how we develop our favourites. I have a fondness for the northern young professional suburbs here in Melb. Some of my favourite conversations and shared music-love... - but I do hang around Camberwell and surounds a lot here because I drive at night and have had the ... ummm.. least unpleasant experiences there.
I do, however, think that Ubering the Sydney beat is probably harder than here... I just find there's somewhat less "relentless, big city" about this town...

Anyway, take care and be safe out there.

LH


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> I'm loathe to say anything too negative as I might attract another serve for having an opinion. And obviously it's not a good idea togeneralise, but there seem to be a few pretentious people there, yes. And substances I think.Unpredictable. Hasty cancellations. I love the northern beaches andCronulla. It's not about haves vs have nots (though that's not the caseexactly). My brother was a cab driverfor several years and he mentionedthat he wouldn't work there.


Don't worry too much about Cali the Californian. He thinks he is * Special, * and hopefully he is to someone. It seems like a great heap of education to be a barista and to then graduate to be an Über driver, but then as we all know, behind every driver is a story just waiting to be told. Judging by his spray all over the forum, there is obviously a lot of pent up aggression to be discharged.

On to more serious business. When can we expect to see the re-appearance of Ms Loren? 

.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

Who is John Galt? said:


> A. Don't worry too much about Cali the Californian. He thinks he is * Special, * and hopefully he is to someone. It seems like a great heap of education to be a barista and to then graduate to be an Über driver, but then as we all know, behind every driver is a story just waiting to be told.
> 
> B. Judging by his spray all over the forum, there is obviously a lot of pent up aggression to be discharged.
> 
> C. On to more serious business. When can we expect to see the re-appearance of Ms Loren?


A & C. All my life I've felt like there's a whole Universe of Sub-Textual Stuff that floats past me unseen.
Cali? Is that the Rushman... guy? And how do you know this? (_Bemused, rueful expression on face_)
And then Ms Loren? Huh? Not the Ms S Loren of the ...umm... big screen...that I was in love with all my pubescent youth? And what is she doing here?

Actually it's okay. This state of ignorance....having my arms wrapped around a Universe I don't comprehend? It's like dancing with a mysterious strange veiled woman. Actually fun.

But B? Sounds right...but much too graphic. Feels like I need a raincoat.

LH, in semi-dissociative fugue state.

PS: OK. I call myself a nocturnal animal. But don't any of you guys sleep as well? Glad for the company, but I'm starting to think of this whole thing as a benighted Ship of the Damned, doomed to sail through the Eternal Night, sounds of whingeing, hysterical laughter and angst trailing over its phosphorescent wake....


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Lonesome Hobo said:


> A & C. All my life I've felt like there's a whole Universe of Sub-Textual Stuff that floats past me unseen.
> Cali? Is that the Rushman... guy? And how do you know this? (_Bemused, rueful expression on face_)
> And then Ms Loren? Huh? Not the Ms S Loren of the ...umm... big screen...that I was in love with all my pubescent youth? And what is she doing here?
> 
> Actually it's okay. This state of ignorance....having my arms wrapped around a Universe I don't comprehend? It's like dancing with a mysterious strange veiled woman. Actually fun.
> 
> But B? Sounds right...but much too graphic. Feels like I need a raincoat.
> 
> LH, in semi-dissociative fugue state.
> 
> PS: OK. I call myself a nocturnal animal. But don't any of you guys sleep as well? Glad for the company, but I'm starting to think of this whole thing as a benighted Ship of the Damned, doomed to sail through the Eternal Night, sounds of whingeing, hysterical laughter and angst trailing over its phosphorescent wake....


C'mon LH. 
Click the word * Special*. The Rushman from San Fran - yes.

Ms Loren......mmmmm....well before Teri was 1, no 2 birds - she was Ms Loren and a vision to behold. Not that I am hung up on avatars or anything but sometimes, just sometimes my imagination transcends reality and takes a flight of fancy to places of comfort and people of affection, desire and and impulse.

.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo

Who is John Galt? said:


> C'mon LH.
> Click the word * Special*. The Rushman from San Fran - yes.
> 
> Ms Loren......mmmmm....well before Teri was 1, no 2 birds - she was Ms Loren and a vision to behold. Not that I am hung up on avatars or anything but sometimes, just sometimes my imagination transcends reality and takes a flight of fancy to places of comfort and people of affection, desire and and impulse.


Ha ha. See? That absolutely validates my subtext-blindness. Didn't even think that was a link.

And.

Snap.
Takes one to know one.
Member of the Old (_and_ not-so-Old..) Tragic Romantics Club, that is....

(Chuckle)

LH


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Who is John Galt? said:


> C'mon LH.
> Click the word * Special*. The Rushman from San Fran - yes.
> 
> Ms Loren......mmmmm....well before Teri was 1, no 2 birds - she was Ms Loren and a vision to behold. Not that I am hung up on avatars or anything but sometimes, just sometimes my imagination transcends reality and takes a flight of fancy to places of comfort and people of affection, desire and and impulse.
> 
> .


The irony of calling me special when it was my entire point, that I'm not special, is pricesslessly delicious.

You should probably read what I say without projecting all over it.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Rushmanyyz said:


> The irony of calling me special when it was my entire point, that I'm not special, is pricesslessly delicious.
> 
> You should probably read what I say without projecting all over it.


...how many fingers do you see???....


----------



## Rushmanyyz

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...how many fingers do you see???....


Oh, you're clever. I have a snarky reply though. Here goes:

I only see one, my middle finger.

Right back atcha bud!


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Rushmanyyz said:


> Oh, you're clever. I have a snarky reply though. Here goes:
> 
> I only see one, my middle finger.
> 
> Right back atcha bud!


...it would be correct if you see two fingers too,I will ask you now to clinch your fist,point it towards your face and straiten your index and middle fingers out and tell me what do you see???...
...hope you get better soon...


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Rushmanyyz said:


> The irony of calling me special *when it was my entire point, that I'm not special,* is pricesslessly delicious.
> 
> You should probably read what I say without projecting all over it.


Thanks, I just wanted to hear you repeat it.

.


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry too much about Cali the Californian. He thinks he is * Special, * and hopefully he is to someone. It seems like a great heap of education to be a barista and to then graduate to be an Über driver, but then as we all know, behind every driver is a story just waiting to be told. Judging by his spray all over the forum, there is obviously a lot of pent up aggression to be discharged.
> 
> On to more serious business. When can we expect to see the re-appearance of Ms Loren?
> 
> .


You're so nice John. Sophia wants to be taken seriously, so.... she's getting the car serviced. Cali's ok. I can be a bit blunt.


----------



## Everything is Uberific

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Everything is Uberific said:


> View attachment 230597


...go to your old school,show it to your teacher,and tell her(him) how wrong she(he)was about you...


----------



## Everything is Uberific

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...go to your old school,show it to your teacher,and tell her(him) how wrong she(he)was about you...


Yeah. If I could afford the fuel I would...

Honestly, some members on here assume everyone NEEDS to do Uber...

I am comfortably retired at 42 and never have to work a day for the rest my life, but trust me, doing nothing is NOT what its cracked up to be. So I do some philanthropic IT work and I like driving and hence I like doing Uber for the social and service aspects, as I am naturally introverted and it keeps me in the loop of life.

I do it one or two days a week as it gives some structure, and actually I earn absolutely nothing doing it, as every cent I earn goes to RCH.

I don't know for sure, but i think my Teacher might think I've done ok with life.

Everyone has a story. Not every story is the same as yours.


----------



## UberSyd

Everything is Uberific said:


> doing nothing is NOT what its cracked up to be.


First world problems 

oh and This guy disagrees. He is committed to keeping his driver rating at 5 stars.


----------



## Zoe1980

I am close now to completing 5000 jobs. Think im going alright.


----------



## Gayle62

Can't read it, was does your say?


----------



## Zoe1980

Hello. Nice to see a lady im sorry what can u not see?


----------



## Gayle62

Hi there. Can't see the figures in your screen shot.


----------



## Zoe1980

Gayle62 said:


> Hi there. Can't see the figures in your screen shot.


Ill try it again.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Gayle62 said:


> Hi there. Can't see the figures in your screen shot.


Mmmm...Gayle, tap the little picture and it will expand to a size that you can easily read. 



Zoe1980 said:


> I am close now to completing 5000 jobs. Think im going alright.


Nice figures Zoe. I'd say you going alright as well! 

.


----------



## UberSyd

Who is John Galt? said:


> Mmmm...Gayle, tap the little picture and it will expand to a size that you can easily read.
> .


LMAO


----------



## Gayle62

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Ok, so you are only new, excellent. I've been Ubering for 15 months, 4.96 I like to Uber eats now. For a change.


----------



## Teri12

Those are great figures. Way to go. Mine are lower unfortunately, for way fewer trips. I don't suffer idiots that's the problem.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> Those are great figures. Way to go. Mine are lower unfortunately, for way fewer trips. I don't suffer idiots that's the problem.


Awwww...pigeons, now a canine?
Where is Miss Loren 

.


----------



## Zoe1980

Teri12 said:


> Those are great figures. Way to go. Mine are lower unfortunately, for way fewer trips. I don't suffer idiots that's the problem.


Cheers I could be wrong but i think men drivers would probably have a harder time from idiots. I find when i pick up drunk people / idiots in my car , i am respected as a lady , and being in my space and car more so. That is what i have found through my experiences.


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> Awwww...pigeons, now a canine?
> Where is Miss Loren
> 
> .


That's a portrait of our dog Belle.



Zoe1980 said:


> Cheers I could be wrong but i think men drivers would probably have a harder time from idiots. I find when i pick up drunk people / idiots in my car , i am respected as a lady , and being in my space and car more so. That is what i have found through my experiences.


I'm a woman. I have had rather different experiences actually.....


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> That's a portrait of our dog Belle.
> 
> I'm a woman. I have had rather different experiences actually.....


Did you do the sketch of Belle?

.


----------



## Teri12

Teri12 said:


> That's a portrait of our dog Belle.
> 
> I'm a woman. I have had rather different experiences actually.....





Who is John Galt? said:


> Did you do the sketch of Belle?
> 
> .


Yes. One crappy eye because I used liquid paper then drew over it and it couldn't be undone. Both her eyes are like the one on our left hahaha...


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> Yes. One crappy eye because I used liquid paper then drew over it and it couldn't be undone. Both her eyes are like the one on our left hahaha...


I have always wanted to be able to do that. To have that talent. To be able to see an object or recognise a thought and then through your mind's eye, just lay it down on paper, instantly recognisable to all who view it, a true representation of what it is.

It must be very satisfying to be able to sketch or draw like that. 

.


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> I have always wanted to be able to do that. To have that talent. To be able to see an object or recognise a thought and then through your mind's eye, just lay it down on paper, instantly recognisable to all who view it, a true representation of what it is.
> 
> It must be very satisfying to be able to sketch or draw like that.
> 
> .


I take it for granted a bit. Everyone has talents. You're a brilliant writer.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Who is John Galt? could be the author and Teri12 the illustrator.

Now that would be a masterpiece.


----------



## Teri12

Jack Malarkey said:


> Who is John Galt? could be the author and Teri12 the illustrator.
> 
> Now that would be a masterpiece.


A graphic novel about Uber experiences? Yeah...


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> I take it for granted a bit. Everyone has talents. You're a brilliant writer.


Aw shucks...blush. Thank you.

.


----------



## 1HSV2C




----------



## alaex

4G internet? ewwww.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Teri12 said:


> A graphic novel about Uber experiences? Yeah...


Knowing WIJG it would probably just be graphic - of the erotic kind. Are you up for that?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> I take it for granted a bit. Everyone has talents. You're a brilliant writer.
> 
> 
> Jack Malarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is John Galt? could be the author and Teri12 the illustrator.Now that would be a masterpiece.
> 
> 
> Teri12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A graphic novel about Uber experiences? Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think we should do this  Miss Loren. A bit of a collaboration - the saint and the sinner. 

I have a few stories of recent experiences which are sort of half written and are in the polishing up stages. Perhaps when I have one of these ready in a few days, I might send you a summary or preview and ask your thoughts and perhaps some ideas for some graphics, and then if you are happy to be involved maybe you might indulge me. 

Does this sound like a plan?

.



Sydney Uber said:


> Knowing WIJG it would probably just be graphic - of the erotic kind. Are you up for that?


Thanks, Buddy - the Devil's Advocate you play, but good point.

But sometimes the words, or perhaps the suggestions made with the words can be far more graphic as they trigger the endless tapestry of the imagination, which is limitless in its capacity to produce the most vivid and fascinating creations.

.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks, Buddy - the Devil's Advocate you play, but good point.
> 
> But sometimes the words, or perhaps the suggestions made with the words can be far more graphic as they trigger the endless tapestry of the imagination, which is limitless in its capacity to produce the most vivid and fascinating creations.
> 
> .


Let's have some fun! Do this test and post the result. (Anyone else is welcome to)!

There's mine below

http://www.playbuzz.com/jordonr10/test-your-mental-state-by-taking-our-ink-blot-test


----------



## Zoe1980

1HSV2C said:


> View attachment 240187


Way to go i would think u r one of the top drivers ✌


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think we should do this  Miss Loren. A bit of a collaboration - the saint and the sinner.
> 
> I have a few stories of recent experiences which are sort of half written and are in the polishing up stages. Perhaps when I have one of these ready in a few days, I might send you a summary or preview and ask your thoughts and perhaps some ideas for some graphics, and then if you are happy to be involved maybe you might indulge me.
> 
> Does this sound like a plan?
> .


Perhaps at some point. I have a lot on my plate right now (no pun intended - not stolen Eats haha)... and it's about to get even busier, but nice idea. It would all be anonymous of course....


----------



## Sammy3068

Rating to me is a zero sum game. You got rated bad then is a vicious cycle , more riders will think you are bad. If the rating is high more people will think you are good. Further, Uber rating is not even transparent, it is subjected to manipulation. If uber doesn't like you, your rating can even drop for no reasons. It is ridiculous .



Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----------



## tohunt4me

The Newest Driver.


Next . . .


----------



## Johnshere637

4.98


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Johnshere637 said:


> 4.98


Whoa!! 
5☆'s - 100%​I haven't seen that since I started.
Haven't you ever been tempted to let yourself go, and perform a 1☆ trip? It is truly liberating and can be a huge amount of fun.

I work on about one, 1☆ trip every 10 to 14 days and this allows me to maintain a pretty consistent rating abound 4.9. But be warned, once you have been to the dark side, you never come back.

.


----------



## Board

Over 5.5k trips and sitting on 4.95 average.
It's not to hard really. I work mostly night.

"Hey I've got an Ox cord, got some music on ya phone?"

Rap, gets 1 star lol

Mandurah WA, the GF and I get picked up by a bloke.
1200 trips, still at a 5.0 and he said he only drives during the day. Just one of hell of a nice blokes.
Even i wanted to wreck that perfect 5.0, but like all the other's, just couldn't lol


----------



## UberSyd

Board said:


> Over 5.5k trips and sitting on 4.95 average.
> It's not to hard really. I work mostly night.
> 
> "Hey I've got an Ox cord, got some music on ya phone?"
> 
> Rap, gets 1 star lol
> 
> Mandurah WA, the GF and I get picked up by a bloke.
> 1200 trips, still at a 5.0 and he said he only drives during the day. Just one of hell of a nice blokes.
> Even i wanted to wreck that perfect 5.0, but like all the other's, just couldn't lol


just checking... but you know the rating is based on last 500 trips only right ? Still very good for that bloke he must have been lucky not to get any shit pax either.


----------



## Sammy3068

The star is useless , working as a cheap labour on Saturday and Sunday are penalty rate. Now uber is giving u good star rating in exchange for low wage. Good deal. Lol

On top of that working on Saturday night is a night for you to be with your family not spending time with criminal or drunkard that giving you safety hazard.


UberSyd said:


> just checking... but you know the rating is based on last 500 trips only right ? Still very good for that bloke he must have been lucky not to get any shit pax either.


----------



## Adam86

Uber rating doesn't affect pay so Im not too fussed. I was at 4.95 which is the highest I've been after over 2000 trips in Wollongong but alas a passenger who seemed to think Uber was a luxury driving service gave me a low rating for professionalism and plummeted my rating down to 4.93. I act polite and friendly with all my customers but I'm not going to kiss their arse and go above and beyond for the amount we earn. 94% of my trips are 5*


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> The star is useless , working as a cheap labour on Saturday and Sunday are penalty rate. Now uber is giving u good star rating in exchange for low wage. Good deal. Lol
> 
> On top of that working on Saturday night is a night for you to be with your family not spending time with criminal or drunkard that giving you safety hazard.


You're barking to wrong person. I coudnt give a duck about ratings.. again anyone been on this forum a while knows this. Always a newbie running his mouth.


----------



## Sammy3068

Lol you must be uber hardcore supporter.



UberSyd said:


> You're barking to wrong person. I coudnt give a duck about ratings.. again anyone been on this forum a while knows this. Always a newbie running his mouth.


Agree because rider always thought that no tax to be paid by driver, and they not aware uber is taking commission of 25 percent.

Well because driver is classified as contractor , it also means Uber can pay you what ever they deem fit?The star rating is to motivate you working on Friday and Saturday nights with "uber reasonable pay"



Adam86 said:


> Uber rating doesn't affect pay so Im not too fussed. I was at 4.95 which is the highest I've been after over 2000 trips in Wollongong but alas a passenger who seemed to think Uber was a luxury driving service gave me a low rating for professionalism and plummeted my rating down to 4.93. I act polite and friendly with all my customers but I'm not going to kiss their arse and go above and beyond for the amount we earn. 94% of my trips are 5*


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> Lol you must be uber hardcore supporter.


Another stupid response that has nothing to do with what I said. Clearly you have reading problems since you haven't seen all the posts I have done criticizing uber just in the last few days let alone nearly 4 years on this forum. You kept quiet the last time I made you look stupid but not so smart this time. Now STFU and learn how to use reply correctly.


----------



## Phatboy

My rating has been creeping up of late.... Just curious.....Do pax now have to give a reason if they rate the driver below 5 stars? If they do, this might explain it? I'm guessing that most would not want to bother to give a reason, and either dish out 5 stars or nothing.

Nice ratings and heaps of badges basically say that you do indeed do a good job, but does anybody really care? At the end of the day it doesn't seem to matter how good a job I do. I could be a way more average Uber driver than I actually am and it wouldn't make one ounce of difference to my bottom line. From personal experience, there is no more benefit to being a 4.98 than there is to being a 4.91. I don't think I get more or better trips, and certainly not a lower cut taken by Uber. At the end of the day you can't eat the badges or your rating.

I will admit to liking the personal comments and compliments I get a lot more than stars, badges or my rating. They seem way more genuine to me.


----------



## Slazenger

Stupid thread. The rating uber shows is averaged off the last 500 rated trips. If it were to be averaged off all lifetime trips then this thread would make sense. One could have a rating of 4.7 off the first 500 rated trips and 5.0 off the next 500 rated trips. So what's the lifetime rating?
I was a bit finicky abt ratings when I started, the first 300 odd trips, but couldn't give a rat's ass since then.


----------



## Rat

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Anybody who has just started has a higher rating


----------



## Sammy3068

A smart response then why u are a driver? Can't find a real job? Lol



UberSyd said:


> Another stupid response that has nothing to do with what I said. Clearly you have reading problems since you haven't seen all the posts I have done criticizing uber just in the last few days let alone nearly 4 years on this forum. You kept quiet the last time I made you look stupid but not so smart this time. Now STFU and learn how to use reply correctly.


You indeed a genius! Your job is lawyer or politician not a driver!



UberSyd said:


> Another stupid response that has nothing to do with what I said. Clearly you have reading problems since you haven't seen all the posts I have done criticizing uber just in the last few days let alone nearly 4 years on this forum. You kept quiet the last time I made you look stupid but not so smart this time. Now STFU and learn how to use reply correctly.


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> A smart response then why u are a driver? Can't find a real job? Lol
> 
> You indeed a genius! Your job is lawyer or politician not a driver!


You really were dropped as a child.. keep yapping without knowing anything each time. So many times now if you were not a stupid newbie running your mouth you would know I only do this as a side thing on the weekends if I dont already have night plans with my family. But even then most the drivers on this forum are much smarter than you anyhow. You still can't even figure out how to reply correctly.


----------



## Sammy3068

I am a driver , you are the person that needs to find a real job.

Replying to you is a kind to waste of time. When you speak to a person who is not in the same wavelength lol.

My apology I am a driver.



UberSyd said:


> You really were dropped as a child.. keep yapping without knowing anything each time. So many times now if you were not a stupid newbie running your mouth you would know I only do this as a side thing on the weekends if I dont already have night plans with my family. But even then most the drivers on this forum are much smarter than you anyhow. You still can't even figure out how to reply correctly.


Your boss must be paying you well to chat on the forum during working hours. Lol



UberSyd said:


> You really were dropped as a child.. keep yapping without knowing anything each time. So many times now if you were not a stupid newbie running your mouth you would know I only do this as a side thing on the weekends if I dont already have night plans with my family. But even then most the drivers on this forum are much smarter than you anyhow. You still can't even figure out how to reply correctly.


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> I am a driver , you are the person that needs to find a real job.
> 
> Replying to you is a kind to waste of time. When you speak to a person who is not in the same wavelength lol.
> 
> My apology I am a driver.
> 
> Your boss must be paying you well to chat on the forum during working hours. Lol


Like I said most are smarter than you.. so your on the dumb end of the spectrum. All your responses have been useless as each time I made your points stupid you try and come up with something new to chirp. I have freedom to use my phone whenever I get a chance. Obviously if you ever had a regular job it was probably a shit one where you are being watched like a hawk. Just remember this is a forum not a pub argument. All your scrambling for new responses can be seen.


----------



## Sammy3068

Wow wow far out... Your boss is watching you. You got a full time job aren't you? 
Indeed genius! Your boss that paying full time wage , must be doing charity to keep you employed and busy responding on forum to evaluate driver's IQ. Just show the proof on your finding about driver IQ, I am awaiting your response!



UberSyd said:


> Like I said most are smarter than you.. so your on the dumb end of the spectrum. All your responses have been useless as each time I made your points stupid you try and come up with something new to chirp. I have freedom to use my phone whenever I get a chance. Obviously if you ever had a regular job it was probably a shit one where you are being watched like a hawk. Just remember this js a forum bot a pub argument. All your scrambling for new responses can be seen.


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> Wow wow far out... Your boss is watching you. You got a full time job aren't you?
> Indeed genius! Your boss that paying full time wage , must be doing charity to keep you employed and busy responding on forum to evaluate driver's IQ. Just show the proof on your finding about driver IQ, I am awaiting your response!


My proof is that many drivers on here say smart things.. and the minority like you say stupid things. Pretty simple. The fact that you think there are no jobs out there where people have the freedom to do what they want on their phones or computers as long as their job is done is pretty funny. I even know people in IT who are contracted to be on call for emergency sla's and do some remote support. Spend most the day doing what they want on their computers. Clearly you have been limited to just driving or some labour job most your life to not be aware of this sort of thing. Keep scrambling I know you will.


----------



## Sammy3068

Zzzz



UberSyd said:


> My proof is that many drivers on here say smart things.. and the minority like you say stupid things. Pretty simple. The fact that you think there are no jobs out there where people have the freedom to do what they want on their phones or computers as long as their job is done is pretty funny. I even know people in IT who are contracted to be on call for emergency sla's and do some remote support. Spend most the day doing what they want on their computers. Clearly you have been limited to just driving or some labour job most your life to not be aware of this sort of thing. Keep scrambling I know you will.


----------



## Alyssa bird

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


I'm a 4.97


----------



## Sammy3068

New driver 5 ! 



Alyssa bird said:


> I'm a 4.97


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> Zzzz


I rest my case.


----------



## Sammy3068

Zzzz



UberSyd said:


> I rest my case.


----------



## UberSyd

Sammy3068 said:


> Zzzz


This reminds me of you. The brain dead response confirms it.


----------



## Adam86

Phatboy said:


> My rating has been creeping up of late.... Just curious.....Do pax now have to give a reason if they rate the driver below 5 stars? If they do, this might explain it? I'm guessing that most would not want to bother to give a reason, and either dish out 5 stars or nothing.
> 
> Nice ratings and heaps of badges basically say that you do indeed do a good job, but does anybody really care? At the end of the day it doesn't seem to matter how good a job I do. I could be a way more average Uber driver than I actually am and it wouldn't make one ounce of difference to my bottom line. From personal experience, there is no more benefit to being a 4.98 than there is to being a 4.91. I don't think I get more or better trips, and certainly not a lower cut taken by Uber. At the end of the day you can't eat the badges or your rating.
> 
> I will admit to liking the personal comments and compliments I get a lot more than stars, badges or my rating. They seem way more genuine to me.


Nice badges, good ratings, doesn't really mean much at all. Passengers don't have to rate you, so you could do 50 trips where you are polite, expert navigation, etc and not get rated once. I've also picked up a lot of passengers who are getting an Uber, but on someone else's account, so you probably won't get rated there seeing as the account holder isn't in the car. Personally I'd like to see incentives for higher ratings, maybe a pay rise, or a free t shirt. Seeing as a 4.99 driver will get same pay rate as 3.99 there is no real incentive to go above and beyond. Any rating above 4.8 and you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Fabrice Janson

This is my rating ATM!!












Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----------



## BenGero

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> This is how it's done!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Waingro said:


> I met a guy with 15,000 at the round table but his ratings were not that high.. any idea who this Q7 guy is?


Prestige Bears perhaps?

.


----------



## Brucie

I don’t care much for the ratings system and rarely look at it but I have done over 5000 trips in two years and have a 4.98 rating. I’m guessing after reading the thread that it’s pretty good. I am a white Australian grandfather, I work fairly odd hours when I have spare time, I don’t keep my car very clean and don’t care what people rate me.


----------



## Phatboy

Brucie said:


> I don't care much for the ratings system and rarely look at it but I have done over 5000 trips in two years and have a 4.98 rating. I'm guessing after reading the thread that it's pretty good. I am a white Australian grandfather, I work fairly odd hours when I have spare time, I don't keep my car very clean and don't care what people rate me.


I'm almost identical to you Brucie. In every single respect! Except with me its just under two years and just over 6000 trips.

Grandads rule....obviously!


----------



## Harrymorant

No mints or water but I do try to strike up a conversation with every rider. Also a Grandad 
Start training as a Canberra Light Rail Driver next week so will be scaling back Uber


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Harrymorant said:


> No mints or water but I do try to strike up a conversation with every rider


Good work, Breaker 

.


----------



## Phatboy

I have never bothered too much about ratings or badges. But I have somehow managed to creep up from 4.98 to 4.99!

I don't consider myself the dog's bollocks of Uber drivers, and I'm not here to brag. Just curious to know why this happened?

Have the punters somehow been discouraged to give less than 5 stars??? Is everybody else's rating creeping up? 

My car is a four year old Nissan X Trail, but it has a dent in it, and its not always 100% clean. It's not a limo by any stretch of the imagination.

I'm not god's gift to driving, judging from the weekly honks and stiff fingers I encounter on the road.

I don't dress well, I often look like I've just gotten out of bed and in need of a shave (Because I did and I do). I'm no adonis either...more like a human blob.

I've stopped mints, mainly because I was eating most of them myself. I do have a few bottles of water with me, but only give them out if somebody asks.

I'm not bad at conversation, but never impose it on people who clearly don't want to talk.

If you asked me how I got to 4.99 I honestly couldn't tell you. I just try to do a good job, be genuine and treat the punters like fellow human beings.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Phatboy said:


> I have never bothered too much about ratings or badges. But I have somehow managed to creep up from 4.98 to 4.99!
> ===/===
> I don't consider myself the dog's bollocks of Uber drivers, and I'm not here to brag.
> 
> If you asked me how I got to 4.99 I honestly couldn't tell you. I just try to do a good job, be genuine and treat the punters like fellow human beings.


Good work! But c'mon, load it up, screenshot of the 4.99 just to show poor ol' Johnny Re that your are in fact, the dog's bollocks of Über drivers.

Personally, I'd be pretty happy to get back to 4.90, but then again, I'm having too much fun, giving and receiving 1☆'s to any rider who really pisses me off. 

.


----------



## Phatboy

Who is John Galt? said:


> Good work! But c'mon, load it up, screenshot of the 4.99 just to show poor ol' Johnny Re that your are in fact, the dog's bollocks of Über drivers.
> 
> Personally, I'd be pretty happy to get back to 4.90, but then again, I'm having too much fun, giving and receiving 1☆'s to any rider who really pisses me off.
> 
> .










Tha


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Phatboy said:


> View attachment 248964
> Tha


Awesome! 

What is the little spider icon thingy?

.


----------



## Phatboy

Thats the bug fix thingy


----------



## Brucie

Phatboy said:


> View attachment 248964
> Tha


 Congratulations phatboy u r doing really well. It just goes to show u that u don't need a flash clean car to have a great rating. I'm with u I just try to chat to people if they want to. I'm always amused by the people cleaning their cars at the airport. It seems to me that ratings are getting higher, mine has gone from 4.94 to 4.98 in 6 months, why, who knows.


----------



## alaex

Brucie said:


> I'm with u I just try to chat to people if they want to.


----------



## Hazzar

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Hi

Hi I am a new driver and I have completed about 50 trip and I have been rated 12 times out of 12 I have been rated 1* twice and now my rating is 4.33 should I be worried?
I feel like I am the wrost driver ever


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hazzar said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi I am a new driver and I have completed about 50 trip and I have been rated 12 times out of 12 I have been rated 1* twice and now my rating is 4.33 should I be worried?
> I feel like I am the wrost driver ever


I wouldn't be too concerned. Let's analyse this a little. 
50 trips
12 rated trips
2 one ☆'s
4.33 rating

OK, so as you are probably aware, your rating is and will be, averaged over your last 500 rated trips, so if we extrapolate those figures out to the full number of trips, I expect we might see something like this -
500 trips
120 rated trips
20 one ☆'s
Minus 1.7 rating (* subject to verification)

Assuming things improve a little and you end up at least above 0.00, I wouldn't be overly concerned. Über is pretty forgiving in this area and anyway, the ratings are secondary to the attainment of the very valuable badges.

Concentrate on the badges, as at least they can be cashed in and be used to fund a lavish lifestyle when you decide to stop driving. If riders don't give you badges, threaten them until they do!

*** perhaps one of our maths experts might help me here.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Hazzar said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi I am a new driver and I have completed about 50 trip and I have been rated 12 times out of 12 I have been rated 1* twice and now my rating is 4.33 should I be worried?
> I feel like I am the wrost driver ever


Hazzar, I too was at 4.33 after just a few trips but I managed gradually to build it up.

I'm now on 4.96 after a couple of years and about 3,500 trips. My highest rating has been 4.97 but I dropped back to 4.96 about a week ago.



Phatboy said:


> I have never bothered too much about ratings or badges. But I have somehow managed to creep up from 4.98 to 4.99!
> 
> I don't consider myself the dog's bollocks of Uber drivers, and I'm not here to brag. Just curious to know why this happened?
> 
> Have the punters somehow been discouraged to give less than 5 stars??? Is everybody else's rating creeping up?
> 
> My car is a four year old Nissan X Trail, but it has a dent in it, and its not always 100% clean. It's not a limo by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> I'm not god's gift to driving, judging from the weekly honks and stiff fingers I encounter on the road.
> 
> I don't dress well, I often look like I've just gotten out of bed and in need of a shave (Because I did and I do). I'm no adonis either...more like a human blob.
> 
> I've stopped mints, mainly because I was eating most of them myself. I do have a few bottles of water with me, but only give them out if somebody asks.
> 
> I'm not bad at conversation, but never impose it on people who clearly don't want to talk.
> 
> If you asked me how I got to 4.99 I honestly couldn't tell you. I just try to do a good job, be genuine and treat the punters like fellow human beings.


Phatboy, well done!

Uber now requests a reason from riders rating at 4 stars or lower and excludes lower ratings given for a reason beyond the driver's control such as surge fares or heavy traffic.

It also now excludes ratings from riders who consistently rate low.

In addition, you would have gained a better understanding of what can cause riders to rate low.


----------



## Board

Hazzar said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi I am a new driver and I have completed about 50 trip and I have been rated 12 times out of 12 I have been rated 1* twice and now my rating is 4.33 should I be worried?
> I feel like I am the wrost driver ever


Why do you think you where rated a 1 star?
Your ratings will go up as you get better at the job. Your new, you'll either drop off in the nxt few month or become a slave to it for years to come.
Don't stress about your rating. Have fun


----------



## Hazzar

Thanks guys for all of your reply.
I am not worried or anything as I do uber just for part time but don’t wanna feel like a looser and give up just for low rating.inam still new and have done less than 50 trips so I guess to early to judge any way I will keep updating.


----------



## Adam86

Phatboy said:


> View attachment 248964
> Tha


Some rookie on their first day Ubering enjoys the exact same pay rate as you. Ratings are pointless unless there is an incentive for maintaining a higher rating like better pay


----------



## Phatboy

Absolutely true.....


----------



## mach7

Adam86 said:


> Some rookie on their first day Ubering enjoys the exact same pay rate as you. Ratings are pointless unless there is an incentive for maintaining a higher rating like better pay


That's the biggest problem with Uber. Drivers should be protesting this. How is that fair? Some even say that rookies earn more.



Hazzar said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi I am a new driver and I have completed about 50 trip and I have been rated 12 times out of 12 I have been rated 1* twice and now my rating is 4.33 should I be worried?
> I feel like I am the wrost driver ever


4.33 after 50 trips means you're not the worst driver ever... but it means you're pretty terrible. KFC are hiring. You'll make more money there.


----------



## shmiff

Doing ok after my first 600 trips.


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I will.
> .


Me! I suddenly have 100% UberEats rating....Well Done! Eat Up and Shut Up
...Suits me just fine. (actually I think Uber's just grooming us for the NEW APP...)


----------



## Sammy3068

shmiff said:


> Doing ok after my first 600 trips.
> 
> View attachment 258233


Awesome... Clap clap.... I don't even trust Fuber rating. You trust ?

My friend used to work for Fuber in operations managing driver partner relationship. Your 5 stars from pax rating could be blocked, the AI bot could withhold your 5stars or even artificially adding in. Vice versa for poor rating manipulation.

The pax rating is also manipulated from the system. The system will rate pax down automatically if late for pick up location and etc. Standing at awful pick up location dont even need driver to rate them down . Example Driver rating is just extra verification.


----------



## shmiff

Sammy3068 said:


> Awesome... Clap clap.... I don't even trust Fuber rating. You trust ?
> 
> My friend used to work for Fuber in operations managing driver partner relationship. Your 5 stars from pax rating could be blocked, the AI bot could withhold your 5stars or even artificially adding in. Vice versa for poor rating manipulation.
> 
> The pax rating is also manipulated from the system. The system will rate pax down automatically if late for pick up location and etc. Standing at awful pick up location dont even need driver to rate them down . Example Driver rating is just extra verification.


Can you think of a reason why Uber would withhold good or bad ratings, or apply fake ratings to a driver's account? What would they be hoping to achieve?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Teri12 said:


> Me! I suddenly have 100% UberEats rating....Well Done! Eat Up and Shut Up
> ...Suits me just fine. (actually I think Uber's just grooming us for the NEW APP...)


Ms Loren, you have always been 100% as far as I am concerned.

.


----------



## Sammy3068

shmiff said:


> Can you think of a reason why Uber would withhold good or bad ratings from, or apply fake ratings to, a driver's account? What would they be hoping to achieve?


Manipulate the driver .... "Motivating " and "Brutal Bondage punishment". You should consult Fuber operation HR for details .


----------



## shmiff

Sammy3068 said:


> Manipulate the driver .... "Motivating " and "Brutal Bondage punishment". You should consult Fuber operation HR for details .


What is bondage punishment?


----------



## Sammy3068

shmiff said:


> What is bondage punishment?


I am sure you know. You work for them as back office staff.

I am not here to disclose confidential information. It is best for you to consult Fuber operations.

Potential bondage is below, this AI expensive will always running in a loss for FUber. Poor little driver paying commission for this:


----------



## shmiff

Sammy3068 said:


> I am sure you know.
> 
> I am not here to disclose confidential information.


I am sure I don't. To be honest I haven't got a clue what you're talking about.

Confidential information? You're the one telling us what your ex-Uber employee friend mentioned to you.

You sound a bit like a conspiracy theorist. Do you think the moon really exists?


----------



## george manousaridis

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----->>>> Apollo


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

shmiff said:


> What is bondage punishment?


When you're strapped down and smacked? Lmao!


----------



## Teri12

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ms Loren, you have always been 100% as far as I am concerned.
> 
> .


Oooohhhh oooohhh (girly giggle)....you say all the right things.... .


----------



## shmiff

Sammy3068 said:


> I am sure you know. You work for them as back office staff.
> 
> I am not here to disclose confidential information. It is best for you to consult Fuber operations.
> 
> Potential bondage is below, this AI expensive will always running in a loss for FUber. Poor little driver paying commission for this:
> View attachment 258245


Sammy3068, after careful deliberation I have come to the conclusion that you are at best mildly mentally challenged, or at worse the love child of Billy Wayne Ruddick Jr. and Dr Nira Cain-N'Degeocello. Have you ever considered starring in your own TV programme?


----------



## Daddy Ketchup

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


Hey mate,

I'm a fairly new driver...about 150 rides to my name, but I'm coming in hot with a 4.97.


----------



## Zoe1980

Gone up 2 points since last time i posted on here.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Zoe1980 said:


> Gone up 2 points since last time i posted on here.


Wow! Hot stuff! 

.


----------



## Nelson Mandela

My Ratings always goes up and down.
I m happy!


----------



## Zoe1980

Nelson Mandela said:


> View attachment 259838
> My Ratings always goes up and down.
> I m happy!


Great work ✌


----------



## fayatee

Coming up close on 2 years now! Nothing flash, just a Holden Barina, spare phone charger that reaches the back and friendly conversation.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

fayatee said:


> Coming up close on 2 years now! Nothing flash, just a Holden Barina, spare phone charger that reaches the back and friendly conversation.
> 
> View attachment 277897


Good effort mate.


----------



## Board

Ohhh wow, I'm thinking for every $21 you earn you get to pocket $7 after costs. You got a pay rise? Lol


----------



## Johnshere637




----------



## jonnyxx

Rushmanyyz said:


> Nah, I call bullshit.
> 
> Customer service is a skill I believe in. It takes a stronger person to assess a situation and force a good outcome than it does to "stand up to your customers". Good service is good for the platform, bad service is good for the unemployment line.


I couldn't agree more with this comment. Well done! Customer service IS a skill. Generally I find that treating customers with a friendly attitude and respect will be repaid in kind. Once that rapport is established is the time to kindly educate customers if necessary on some points, such as good pickup/dropoff zones and the like. Your not going to have 100% success in this but, hey, that's the percentage game.
"standing up to them" is unnecessary and unprofessional. If you were in a business where a manager was looking at your work, your employment tenure would be measured in hours and minutes.
2,700 trips - 4.97 - Hyundai accent.


----------



## PandaT

fields said:


> I think finding out who has the lowest rating is far more interesting.


----------



## Hamdani

It depends on trips as well , I have 4.92 but I did 9500 trips


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hamdani said:


> It depends on trips as well , I have 4.92 but I did 9500 trips


The rating is based on your last 500 rated trips, so it doesn't matter if you've done 1,000 trips or 1 million, and you can try to look at this from every angle, but the rating shown is still based on the last 500 rated trips.

.


----------



## Johnshere637

2 years working mainly nights


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Johnshere637 said:


> View attachment 281031
> 
> 
> 2 years working mainly nights


Jeez, this is a bit sad John. 

I notice from 4 or 5 posts up the page that you haven't made anyone's day since December 4th.

.


----------



## Johnshere637

Hahahaha....correct..I must be having a bad month


----------



## Board

Stars, better than getting a pay rise i guess for some.
Be good and you'll get a gold sticker in ya book lol


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Board said:


> Stars, better than getting a pay rise i guess for some.
> Be good and you'll get a gold sticker in ya book lol


I'd Ike an elephant stamp.


----------



## Phatboy

Board said:


> Stars, better than getting a pay rise i guess for some.
> Be good and you'll get a gold sticker in ya book lol


I'd like a successful illegal pick up stamp!


----------



## mickyt

Only been ubering 3 months mow. I normally only drive one or two nights a week. Normally Friday and Saturday


----------



## Adam86

The highest mine has been is 4.98 and I didn't do anything different to get it up there. No incentive to maintain a high rating and if you're around 4.95 you're a good driver. What's the difference between a 4.94 driver and 4.95 driver anyway? Some entitled passenger that booked an X and expected 5 star service or wanted you to get to the station in 13 seconds


----------



## Andrew Trevitt

Rating 4.93 , completed 10,100 plus trips over 2 years of driving.Lots of lovely compliments - screenshots available upon request

One kiss on the cheek for helping with the loading & unloading of shopping and of course the obligatory unfounded complaint about a speck of dust on a floor mat from the self entitled millennial passenger looking for a free trip.

But my favourite so far for 2019 is a complaint about the comfort because I had the air con on(30 degree plus day) and get this and no incense smell in the car.

Never a dull day driving for Uber


----------



## snert

Andrew Trevitt said:


> Rating 4.93 , completed 10,100 plus trips over 2 years of driving.Lots of lovely compliments - screenshots available upon request
> 
> One kiss on the cheek for helping with the loading & unloading of shopping and of course the obligatory unfounded complaint about a speck of dust on a floor mat from the self entitled millennial passenger looking for a free trip.
> 
> But my favourite so far for 2019 is a complaint about the comfort because I had the air con on(30 degree plus day) and get this and no incense smell in the car.
> 
> Never a dull day driving for Uber


Thank you Andrew, makes me so happy to see someone taking hold of their own destiny, and making the best of a less than ideal situation.
Look on Uber as a learning curve and learn from their mistakes......Good Luck.


----------



## Andrew Trevitt

snert said:


> hank you Andrew, makes me so happy to see someone taking hold of their own destiny, and making the best of a less than ideal situation.
> Look on Uber as a learning curve and learn from their mistakes......Good Luck.


Thank you for your positive comments - very rare on this forum.


----------



## Lovinguber

snert said:


> Thank you Andrew, makes me so happy to see someone taking hold of their own destiny, and making the best of a less than ideal situation.
> Look on Uber as a learning curve and learn from their mistakes......Good Luck.


if learning from mistakes then would have stopped uber after the 1st year


----------



## Pink567you

New to this forum. I have driven for 3.5 years in Sydney Brisbane Townsville and Sunshine Coast. I have done x xl and select 4500 trips highest consistent rating 4.98 and my lowest rating in the last 2 years 4.97. If anyone has any questions I might be able to bring some knowledge to the table regarding different topics. Peace out uber bros as sisters


----------



## jumingzhou

Hi,
I’ve been ubering for 3.5yrs but always being PT


----------



## Vespa

Uber eat gives percentages

Im on 98% as of today.


----------



## Spursman




----------



## Vegeta09

I know it's ola not uber, but I'm pretty happy with my rating.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Spursman said:


> View attachment 304029


Knowing approximately how long you have been driving, I find that figure extraordinary. :smiles:


----------



## Spursman

Who is John Galt? said:


> Knowing approximately how long you have been driving, I find that figure extraordinary. :smiles:


Thanks JG.


----------



## Alex sydney

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot





Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


----------



## Senti-Ant

fields said:


> I think finding out who has the lowest rating is far more interesting.


I'm still trying to figure out whether you're profile pic expression is one of ranting, sneezing or climaxing


----------



## Senti-Ant

Alex sydney said:


> View attachment 639805


Bah, did you hack this like the 2016 elections though?


----------



## Senti-Ant

Waingro said:


> There is only one guy ... Tony T from Northern Beaches Sydney
> View attachment 169964


Well it certainly wouldn't be the other Tony from the Northern beaches (Tony A-boat)


----------



## Alex sydney

Senti-Ant said:


> Well it certainly wouldn't be the other Tony from the Northern beaches (Tony A-boat)





Senti-Ant said:


> Well it certainly wouldn't be the other Tony from the Northern beaches (Tony A-boat)





Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot





Senti-Ant said:


> Bah, did you hack this like the 2016 elections though?


No that's my rating mate...


----------



## Alex sydney




----------



## Alex sydney

Alex sydney said:


> View attachment 640523


500 5 stars in Sydney...


----------



## bobby747

8 year driver... I am sorry usa here. But uber has you just where they want you. Too many guys worry the rating.
You should be more interested in your earning. So many guys with4.9 still get deactivated for lies. Every day is your last day with these guys. 
I was a 4.81 for a very long time now 4.96... before we had more surge so pax rated bad as fares were very high...


----------



## 1HSV2C




----------



## Sydney Uber

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I will.
> .


This may uncover some Drivers who go to amazing lengths for a 5 star rating. The shame of it all!

(hope you've been well!)


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jack Malarkey said:


> I know an experienced driver in Canberra who’s on 4.97.


Is it the fellow who drives the Tesla?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Sydney Uber said:


> Is it the fellow who drives the Tesla?


Yes, but I don’t think he’s rideshare driving these days.


----------



## Wrenn

I am 4.99 after 3.5 years 😱


----------



## kooljp

Wrenn said:


> I am 4.99 after 3.5 years 😱


You are 4.99 after your LAST 500 rated trips!


----------



## Wrenn

kooljp said:


> You are 4.99 after your LAST 500 rated trips!


Yes absolutely!


----------



## QBN_PC

Jack Malarkey said:


> Yes, but I don’t think he’s rideshare driving these days.


There are of course multiple Tesla drivers Canberra. Not sure about Rene. I’m on 4.98.








Those last 2 1*s were from Karens in Wollongong a few months ago, and they should drop off shortly.

It may go down a bit soon enough. Canberra riders are hopelessly impossible to please. It’s a flow on from the APS’s performance rating culture where everybody gets the 2nd-highest rating, or lower, as nobody’s perfect. And I’ve done two weekends plus a few odd jobs in Canberra lately. Been lucky not to get a flood of 4*’s already.


----------



## Vashek

Johnny Re said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who has the highest rating?
> 
> If you know of someone with a higher rating than 4.96 please let me know.
> 
> Please post your screen shot


4.98 😉


----------



## Alex sydney

Vashek said:


> 4.98 😉
> View attachment 655748


----------

